# cyclogest Worries... Please help!



## jucy_culps

Hi, I have a few concerns about the cyclogest suppositories I am taking, I really hope someone can help!

I am having IUI treatment at Southampton and was taking the injections up until day 17 of my cycle. I took the trigger injection on 5th Oct and 36 hours later (7th Oct) I was inseminated.

The nurse told me to take the Cyclogest for two weeks twice a day, then take a pregnancy test. (I have been taking them for 3 and a half days now)

My question is, will the cyclogest affect the result of the pregnancy test?

Also... is there any danger in taking the suppository for two weeks then just stopping completely?? Will it have an affect on the baby if I am pregnant?

It's freaking me out a bit, so I would really appreciate if someone could help me out!!!!

Thanks, Lucy xx


----------



## Gribbie

No, it won't affect the pregnancy test - don't worry Cyclogest is a very normal thing to be on.


----------



## karenanna

Hi Lucy

Cyclogest is a progesterone suppository and should help with implantation - it won't affect the pregnancy test. When people get pregnant naturally their body produces progesterone. When you get your BFP your body should have started to produce its own progesterone, therefore they take you off the suppositories.

      for your IUI

Karenanna xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi there

Replied to your post about progesterone the other day  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248273.0

Cyclogest, or any form of progesterone support, will not effect any pregnancy test. Pregnancy tests detect the HCG hormone released from the implanted embryo. The only drug that would effect the pg test is the HCG trigger injection that you had. The HCG jab can stay in your system for up to 14 days and cause false positives if you test too early.

As for it effecting the pregnancy if you stop taking it after 2 weeks....no is shouldn't cause any problems.

Some clinics will advise you to keep using progesterone support for several weeks after you get a BFP but others say you can stop....depends on the clinic really.

Along with your Cyclogest (progesterone support), because you ovulated, you'll have what is called a corpus luteum which is the area of the follicle where the egg popped out. This corpus luteum is what releases progesterone. As I mentioned in your previous thread (link above), if you get pg, then the HCG released from the embryo sends a message to your ovaries to keep releasing progesterone....so you'll have this natural progesterone being released anyway.

Progesterone, whether naturally produced from corpus luteum or from support such as Cyclogest, helps prepare the womb lining for possible implantation and then if this happens and you're pg, then it sustains early pregnancy until the placenta takes over completely at around 10-12 weeks.

Hope that helps.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## jucy_culps

Hi girls!

thanks for the advice... I really appreciate it. 

Natasha, Thanks for both of the replies   I posted my first entry... went away and thought about it, then realised I had what felt like a million
other question!!! lol

This 2ww is driving me crazy   It's making me think too much in to everything!! On thr bright side, only 9 days of Cyclogest left then it's 
testing time! 

Thank you again for putting my mind at rest 

Luce xxx


----------

